
Google enters DoubleClick sweepstakes; Microsoft must be annoyed - danielha
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=4769
======
far33d
Part of me thinks google is just entering the contest to make it more
expensive for MSFT, and has no intention of actually winning this one.

